# Programmierhilfe



## faustdonner (14. Feb 2012)

Hallo Leute. Ich suche jemanden der mir beim programmieren immer per Skype bei einigen Problemen helfen kann oder sogar mitproggen will. Ich möchte ein Onlinegame namens Elementar Fighters machen. Wäre auf jeden Fall super hilfreich wenn mir jemand helfen würde 

Und ich würde mich sogar noch mehr freuen wenn mir auch jemand Bilder bzw. Musik machen könnte .

Ich freue mich schon auf euch^^

Das Spiel heisst Elementar Fighters und soll ein Pseudo-3D-Spiel werden. (Pseudo-3D-Spiel: Google ist dein Freund).

Wer mitmachen will soll hier antworten oder mich in Skype adden.


----------



## Fab1 (14. Feb 2012)

Dein Post passt wohl eher in die Jobbörse. In dem von dir gewählten Unterforum werden normalerweise konkrete Probleme gelöst. 

Ich denke für jeden der Interesse hätte, wäre es sicherlich interessant zu wissen, wie viel Erfahrung du im Programmieren hast. 

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche und bei deinem Spiel.


----------



## faustdonner (14. Feb 2012)

Ja sry ich habe das Spiele-Forum gesehen und ich dachte das wäre das richtige .

Naja und programmieren... Ich kann die Grundlagen, aber... ich scheitere manchmal an Java selbst. Ich kriege keinen ordentlichen Launcher hin XD.


----------



## Fab1 (14. Feb 2012)

Warum möchtest du dann ein Spiel programmieren, wenn du noch nicht die Grundlagen drauf hast?

Ich würde langsam beginnen begleitend von Büchern oder Video Tutorials, je nachdem was dir besser liegt. Kannst natürlich auch weiter an deinem Launcher basteln.

Sofern du "Nachhilfe" willst, wird dir das sicherlich keiner umsonst machen.

Material/ Links zum lernen findest du im Unterforum "Bücher/ Tutorials".


----------



## faustdonner (16. Feb 2012)

Nicht ich bin ds Problem^^ Java ist das Problem.

Z.b. ich lassedie Bilder zeichnen und mache dann (danach!) ein JTextField und ein JPasswordField, aber die sind iwie hinter dem Bild XD.


----------



## hemeroc (16. Feb 2012)

faustdonner hat gesagt.:


> Nicht ich bin ds Problem^^ Java ist das Problem.


Tut mir leid, aber bei solchen Aussagen kann ich mir das lachen nicht verkneifen.
In so gut wie 100% der Fälle ist der Programmierer das Problem, meistens hat er eine zu schlechte Ausbildung, zu wenig Erfahrung und denkt das er unfehlbar ist.
Du kannst uns aber gerne einen Auszug aus deine Code mit einer expliziten Frage zeigen dann können wir versuchen dir zu helfen, vielleicht überzeugst du uns damit ja auch davon das wirklich Java das Problem ist ^^

Liebe Grüße
Hemeroc


----------



## Marcinek (16. Feb 2012)

Poste deinen Code hier und dann kann man die helfen.


----------

